# anybody else get the dealextreme 100mw laser?



## senecaripple (Mar 9, 2007)

i finally pulled the trigger on the 100mw for $94.91. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1372r.*73044898
looks like a decent deal
*


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my 20mW from them but it's only been 3 weeks :-(
Do they ever ship product ??
Mike


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 9, 2007)

i got my 20mw awhile ago, it did take almost a month to get it. how much did you pay for it? i think i paid $39.00, dont remember, it's now like $29.00. another good deal. got it back in jan.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

I think They took me for $35 and free shipping. 
Poor communications about order status.
Mike


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 10, 2007)

they are pretty lax about processing and sending merchandise. i'm not really sure, but i think i placed the order on the 11th of january, they notified me via hongkong post.com that my order was shipped on the 3rd of feb. then it still took forever for it to arrive. i thought customs had confiscated it. i think it took another week or so before it finally arrived. i was playing with it during presidents week. feb 22.
























Search


















Home
Mail Tracking
Request for Change in Mail Collection Office or Mail Re-delivery
Postage Rates
Locations
About Hongkong Post
News & Publications
Performance Pledges
Products & Services
PostalPlus for SME
Shopping
Forms
Tender News
Related Links
Contact Us
 

 

 

 

 

 

Five Day Week



Local Time: 10-Mar-2007, 11:23

*Mail Tracking*

Outward Registered Letter 

Destination - United States of America

The item left Hong Kong for its destination on 3-Feb-2007

To make further enquiry of this item, please complete the Online Enquiry Form or send the item number; the details of sender; addressee and contact information by fax to Mail Tracing Office. Our fax no. is (852) 2868 4723. You can also email or call our Mail Tracing Office at (852) 2921 2211 during office hours. Online tracking information on the delivery status of registered mail/parcels sent overseas is available for selective countries. You can connect to the mail tracking website of the country below directly. For destinations not on the list, tracking information is only available up to departure from Hong Kong.


function FunOnSubmit() { if (form1.country.value=='') { alert("Plese select destination country"); return false; } else { return true; } } Country -- Select -- Argentina - Speedpost (in local language) Armenia - Speedpost Australia - Speedpost Austria - Speedpost (in local language) Bangladesh - Speedpost Brazil - Speedpost Cambodia - Speedpost Canada - Speedpost / Registered / Parcel China - Speedpost Denmark - Parcel Denmark - Speedpost Finland - Parcel Finland - Speedpost France - Speedpost Germany - Speedpost Greece - Speedpost (in local language) Iceland - Speedpost India - Speedpost Indonesia - Speedpost Ireland - Speedpost / Parcel Israel - Speedpost Italy - Speedpost (in local language) Japan - Speedpost Korea, South - Speedpost / Registered / Parcel Malaysia - Speedpost Mexico - Speedpost (in local language) New Zealand - Speedpost / Registered / Parcel Nigeria - Speedpost Norway - Speedpost Pakistan - Speedpost Portugal - Parcel Portugal - Speedpost Qatar - Speedpost / Registered / Parcel Romania - Speedpost Russia - Speedpost (in local language) Singapore - Registered Singapore - Speedpost Spain - Speedpost / Registered Switzerland - Parcel Switzerland - Speedpost Taiwan - Speedpost Thailand - Speedpost Tunisia - Speedpost (in local language) United Arab Emirates - Registered / Parcel United Arab Emirates - Speedpost United Kingdom - Speedpost / Parcel USA - Speedpost / Registered 

Note : most of the tracking websites serve Speedpost service only.
Enquire Another Item



2005 © | Important Notices
Last revision date : 21 August 2006


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 10, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> I'm still waiting for my 20mW from them but it's only been 3 weeks :-(
> Do they ever ship product ??
> Mike


I ordered a 5mW green laser on 3/6 and it shipped out yesterday. I'd shoot them an email and ask about the status of your order.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

Copper --

They respond in time to my questions, make promices etc. No promises are kept and they refuse to tell me exactly which item is holding shipment. "All items in stock" ---- NOT.

Mike


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 10, 2007)

Mike - 

Sorry to hear this. I've been in that boat with DX before, but they shipped the in stock items, and the back ordered item when it was available. Hopefully it will ship out soon.


----------



## SenKat (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, Mike - I sent you two Elly's to play with until you get yours - and the rest of my second shipment finally got here - so all my stuff is complete (Why do I feel guilty ?) The "shipment" went out on the 22nd of Feb - finally got here today. So - I guess, lesson learned - if you want FAST shipping - do not go with the generic shipping options included there


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

I have sent them two emails today with no reply SO I put two messages in their forums about lousy treatment but they don't post them. Broken promises and deception seems to be their business.
Good luck if you do business with them. You can't even track shipments with their numbers.
Mike


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

SenKat --

I appreciate your generocity -- They will be replaced when (if) DX gets off their ***. 7 emails today, two posts on their forums and NO reply. 

Maybe it's just me -- Singled out for torture by those POS.

Mike


----------



## liveforphysics (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Mike, honey will catch you more bears than vinigar.

I've allready got 200+ DX points, and since you only get 1 point for every $10 you spend, you know that I am a pretty frequent customer.

They treat me right, and I treat them right. I've never had anything but smooth transactions with them.

HOWEVER! My local post office is a bunch of sh*t-wads, and they dont deliver any packages from china or HongKong to my house. They SOMETIMES leave these little slips that say "package waiting at the post office" or something similar.

Just a couple days ago when I got one of the little slips to pickup a package, which was the first slip I had received, and it said "final notice", they actually had 3 packages at the post office, 2 of them had been sitting there from DX from mid Feb... They said something like, "It's about time you came to pick these up, we were going to return to sender"... I never received ANY slips about those packages, and if I hadn't recently got this other package form China that they actually gave me the slip for, I never would have known that I had DX packages waiting... I asked them why they dont deliver the packages to my house like regular mail, and they said some BS like, "It's at our discretion to choose to home deliver international packages, we are not required to"

Around that point I considdered returning the post office guy to sender, but instead said thank you for the packages and calmly left.


Also, on a package that contained NO lasers, or anything dangerous or ilegal, I had the little "in customs" date stamps show OVER a MONTH! As many of you saw in one of my first posts here, I've also had lasers siezed from customs.

Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 10, 2007)

When customs seizes them, you're just SOL?


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

Luke --

I'm in a small Iowa city. I know my mail man. He will deliver, no problems from where. DX has held a $97 order for some reason which they won't give SPECIFIC details. All Items are shown "in stock" but no packaging or shipping for three weeks. Two packages of 4 orders are on the way but I don't know where. 
I'm willing to swap items if necessary but they won't work with me and simply tell me lies.
A man has only his word to live with. If his word is no good, his signature and handshake isn't worth the spit in his mouth. I've written over 10 communications to them today alone and no reply. Previous replys have been crap.

SenKat & I ordered similar stuff at the same time and he has his orders delivered. I have no idea where mine is at. 

Mike


----------



## pseudonomen137 (Mar 10, 2007)

How did you pay? If you used Visa, sometimes all it takes is a casual "charge dispute"/"chargeback" threat to get a company actually interested in helping you.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

I used PayPal -- I got debited immediately. 
Some people have had good results but maybe they don't like my name !!

Mike


----------



## SenKat (Mar 10, 2007)

You DO seem to have rotten luck


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

SenKat -

Thanks for your sediments !!!! I've sent over 20 emails, postings and whatever to them today and no reply. I'm about to resort to politically incorrect insults to get their attention. 
When I got my Dragon Laser -- Those folks were GREAT -- Fast replys - like 5 minutes. Shipped in 1 hour - confirmed - received in 4 days. Gotta love that. BUT DX ---------------------------
Mike


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 11, 2007)

Amazing -- At 11 PM CST, I get a mail from DX saying that my order which was PROMISED to ship 24 hours ago will go to packaging in the next 48 hours. That takes 3 days to put a few items in a box. Not one answer about the SPECIFIC questions I asked. As Bugs Bunny said -- "What a morroon". 
This may be the wrong place for this posting but you need to see what happens when you deal with DX.
Mike


----------



## XP750 (Mar 11, 2007)

u guys can't compare DX to something like wickedlasers,
wicked lasers are more expensive and i bet their numbers of sales of nothing compared to DX, as for DX, they sell thing that cost almost nothing and there will be tons of people buying these in small quantities so the amount of people they have to deal with is really freakin' lot!! don't think only u guys send them emails, i bet they get thousands everyday!! i'm also waiting for my greenie from them as well, no hard feelings.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 11, 2007)

XP --
You are correct. I got three replys to 20 mails to them yesterday. All give conflicting information and no answers to my SPECIFIC questions. 
Deal wit DX and find yourself at the bottom end of their digestive tract....

FINIS

Mike


----------



## liveforphysics (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike, sending 20 emails to the same place on the same non-business day would indicate to me that you need to find something better to do with your time 

If you don't want the laser, ask for your money back, I've never heard of them denying a refund to anybody.

If you do still want your laser, might want to try not trash talking small business of 3 young folks giving us nearly factory direct priceing on many goods that are not even available in the USA.

If you want to trash talk a company for forgetting to send your order or somehow having something fall through the cracks in the process, that's fine, get your refund and pay 3 times the money to another company. If paying 3 times the money doesn't sound like an appealing thing to you, and you like the price opertunity DX provides, then why rag on them so hard?

If you really can't wait to play with one, I can send you one of mine to play with until yours arives.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 11, 2007)

Lucas -

This is my last post about this. I understand your comments. However --
This has been going on for three weeks. I'm not interested in the laser - I don't need it but I ordered it to answer questions about their quality. I also ordered elly lights, 2 digital meters, and a bunch of other neat stuff - $97.
All I have asked for is a reply about what SPECIFIC item is a problem and I'll be glad to work with them about it.
Their replys keep stating 2 day shipment, 24 hour shipment, another 2 day delay etc, etc. The items are shown "in Stock".
My 20 posts were to every corner of their system trying to get a reply - I'm not unreasonable but give me the truth - I can deal with that and work with them.

So sorry if I insulted a good vendor.

Mike


----------



## BillSJCA (Mar 12, 2007)

I received a 10mw green laser, it took about 3 weeks. I also ordered a cree flashlight, and a couple of stars, that order took about the same time. I put in a third order for more stars and a few 1 AA cree lights, haven't gotten them yet, but it's only been a week. I also canceled an order when they updated their page and offered something more interesting, no problem doing that. They have great prices, and sell good stuff... and some really cheap junk. 

btw... the 10mw laser works great as does the flashlghts I've received so far. I'll order from them again, if I see some thing interesting.

Bill


----------



## Scott_C (Mar 13, 2007)

Just to give my two cents, I ordered the 100 mW laser a couple weeks ago at a price of ~$99. Because they had not yet shipped when they lowered the price to $94.91, I sent them a mail asking for a discount or extra item. To my surprise, within minutes they replied saying they will send along an item equivalent to the price difference. Woo-hoo!

So I couldn't be more pleased with their service. Now I just have to wait for customs to let my laser through!

-Scott

PS: Actually, I wasn't surprised at all with their service, because I've used Fifth Unit in the past and have been pleased with them as well. It's just a nice change of pace from so many other vendors who wouldn't think of doing their customers such a favor.


----------



## bozo (Mar 14, 2007)

ok for those who did get their laser how long did it take, their doing pretty much the same thing to me as they did Hemlock Mike and im wondering if i should try and dispute charges with visa or just calm down and wait a little longer, its already been about 2 weeks


----------



## SenKat (Mar 14, 2007)

bozo said:


> ok for those who did get their laser how long did it take, their doing pretty much the same thing to me as they did Hemlock Mike and im wondering if i should try and dispute charges with visa or just calm down and wait a little longer, its already been about 2 weeks


 
Keep in mind, if you selected the "free" option for shipping, or the cheapest type available then it will take a lot longer - sometimes a month or longer to receive. They sell stuff cheap, but they are not going to go into the red by sending items out with expensive, fast shipping, IMO. Patience pays off - Visa would make you wait a total of 30 days before you could submit a claim for undelivered merchandise anyways - so relax (easy for me to say, I know !) and wait as patiently as possible. Hemlock Mike got ticked off, because we ordered our stuff literally just HOURS apart, and there was a huge difference in delivery times between our orders. Let us all know how it works out !


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 15, 2007)

I just received an e-mail from DX, my order will be indefinitely delayed. must be a hot seller.


----------



## huracan (Mar 15, 2007)

Receive my DL 100mw laser today. This is my first laser. Beam visible at day . Can cut trash bags.


----------



## liveforphysics (Mar 15, 2007)

huracan- I think you and me are the only folks with the DX 100mW units at the moment. You are going to FREAK when you see that beam in the night sky. 

I think it is the most highly visible beam laser that I currently own (and I own about 30+ high power greenies).


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 15, 2007)

As I posted elswhere -- I got my 20 mW greenie from DX today.
Alkie cells, warmed to room temp ---- 23 mW output and only 0.222 mW of IR.
I hope their 200 does as good.

Mike


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 15, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> huracan- I think you and me are the only folks with the DX 100mW units at the moment. You are going to FREAK when you see that beam in the night sky.
> 
> I think it is the most highly visible beam laser that I currently own (and I own about 30+ high power greenies).



i'm greenie with envy. 
when did you guys order yours?


----------



## pseudonomen137 (Mar 15, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> huracan- I think you and me are the only folks with the DX 100mW units at the moment. You are going to FREAK when you see that beam in the night sky.
> 
> I think it is the most highly visible beam laser that I currently own (and I own about 30+ high power greenies).


 
30 greenies and nothing to beat a <100mW? You're missing out! I'd check out some of the stuff at laserglow.com and optotronics.com. Nothing quite as dirt cheap like DX, but they both still have some good deals and you really get what you pay for.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 16, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> As I posted elswhere -- I got my 20 mW greenie from DX today.
> Alkie cells, warmed to room temp ---- 23 mW output and only 0.222 mW of IR.
> I hope their 200 does as good.
> 
> Mike



happy to hear you got your laser! did you order the 200mw?
i just ordered one, so i now have 3 outstanding order with DX!
the 100mw went back up to $99.00, got the 200mw for $120.00. dont know if this was an increase or decrease in price.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 16, 2007)

I finally got my 100mw one today. (ordered it on 2/27, and was told that they would not be shippng until after 3/5) 

I have had the 20mw one for about a week. The 100mw one is defiantly more intense. 

I havent had the chance to try and burn/light anything yet, but will attempt to do so tonight.

As was stated before, the beam is visable in daylight, provided you look at the proper angle.

The construction looks and feels exactly the same as the 20mw one(ie. pretty darn solid).


----------



## huracan (Mar 16, 2007)

This DL 100mw is incredible. Look VERY VERY bright at night. I order today the Wicked laser Green Sport Elite goggles to do more test $ 68.98 shipped.


----------



## Aseras (Mar 16, 2007)

Brian B said:


> I finally got my 100mw one today. (ordered it on 2/27, and was told that they would not be shippng until after 3/5)
> 
> I have had the 20mw one for about a week. The 100mw one is defiantly more intense.
> 
> ...




comparison pics would be fantastic.


----------



## larry2 (Mar 17, 2007)

can you guys see a difference between the 100mw and the 200mw units ?

they still don't have infra-red filters in these units ?
(the low ir value is due to the ir radiation dispersing at a wide angle ?)


----------



## Brian B (Mar 17, 2007)

Aseras said:


> comparison pics would be fantastic.


 
Working on more now...I am not used to taking such low light pics...hopefully i can get the exposure right tonight outside so you guys can see the differnece in the beam from the side...it is pretty neat.

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9728/pict8069tv0.jpg

Image too large. Replaced with link.

Image must be resized to be posted on CPF
_
Unforgiven_


----------



## m3ta1head (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome! Is that the 100mW vs 200mW?

I had to RMA my 5mW back to DX but I'm thinking about ordering the 50mW @ $66. I don't think I can shell out $30 more for the 100mW.


Looking forward to more pictures. I want to see that beam!


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 17, 2007)

i dont think anybody has received the 200mw yet.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 17, 2007)

The race to get the 200 mW is on. Mine is on order at DX.
Hopefully soon !!

Mike


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 17, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> The race to get the 200 mW is on. Mine is on order at DX.
> Hopefully soon !!
> 
> Mike




i just ordered the 200mw thurs, and the 100mw last fri. and two of their $9.99 flashlights inbetween. three outstanding orders. 
i also ordered, received, but cannot find the 20mw (misplaced it somewhere).
i hope i find it before either arrives.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 18, 2007)

m3ta1head said:


> Awesome! Is that the 100mW vs 200mW?
> 
> I had to RMA my 5mW back to DX but I'm thinking about ordering the 50mW @ $66. I don't think I can shell out $30 more for the 100mW.
> 
> ...


 
sorry about the image size I wasent even thinking about that when i posted...


That is the 20mw vs 100mw 

My tripod broke and I cant seem to hold the cam still enough to get a decient sideshot of the beam in the night. I'll keep working on it tho.

The 100mw did turn off a streetlight. The 20mw one dosent seem to have enough "umph" to trip the light sensor.

One of my sons friends that lives about 3 blocks away saw the beam of the 100mw one in the sky when we were trying to take the pics. Also, we were able to see a "dot" on some low level clouds (seattle weather)


----------



## kevinm (Mar 18, 2007)

liveforphysics said:


> Hey Mike, honey will catch you more bears than vinigar.
> 
> I've allready got 200+ DX points, and since you only get 1 point for every $10 you spend, you know that I am a pretty frequent customer.
> 
> ...



My experiences with DX have been the same; slow, but always shipped and always exactly what I ordered. They are also slow to respond to emails, but they eventually got back to me.

Luke, talk to your post master. That's not normal behavior for a post office. You may have to find the regional post master (the one above the station manager), but he should do something about that. My father tells me that the higher ups are always pushing for better customer service (he's a letter carrier).

Kevin


----------



## Q777 (Mar 18, 2007)

If I were to purchase the 200 mW or the 100 mW model what pair of of google's would I need? Something just to block the Ir or both the IR and Green? Would the Wicked lases goggles work?


----------



## pseudonomen137 (Mar 18, 2007)

WL goggles would block the green well, but would have no effect on the IR. Honestly the uncollimated IR wouldn't bother me too much, but if you wanted somethign to block both its available... be prepared to pay $150-300+ though.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 18, 2007)

Brian B said:


> sorry about the image size I wasent even thinking about that when i posted...
> 
> 
> That is the 20mw vs 100mw
> ...




that's neat that you can turn off street lights with the laser, but how were you able to, arent the sensors above the lamp covers?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Mar 18, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> that's neat that you can turn off street lights with the laser, but how were you able to, arent the sensors above the lamp covers?


I've turned off street lights where I live with <5mW red lasers before, it's just hard to pull off since you can't see the beam in mid-air to see how close you are. It doesn't take a whole lot of intensity to actually turn them off though.


----------



## Slaro (Mar 18, 2007)

Senecaripple, maybe he lives in a high-rise apartment building and looks down on the street light sensors?


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 18, 2007)

Slaro said:


> Senecaripple, maybe he lives in a high-rise apartment building and looks down on the street light sensors?


yea, that makes sense. thanks

I wonder what would happen if we shined a laser at one of the traffic light cameras?


----------



## Brian B (Mar 18, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> yea, that makes sense. thanks
> 
> 
> I wonder what would happen if we shined a laser at one of the traffic light cameras?


 
Accually on the street where I live you can see a small dome on top of the street light. I was not sure if that was the light sensor, but when I hit it with the beam, poof the light went out. Came back on as soon as I moved the beam away.


----------



## SenKat (Mar 18, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> I wonder what would happen if we shined a laser at one of the traffic light cameras?


 
Well, let's certainly hope they do not snap pics of you doing so ! I don't wanna see your name in headlines !!


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 18, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Well, let's certainly hope they do not snap pics of you doing so ! I don't wanna see your name in headlines !!


that's all I need. i'll dress up as a license plate for halloween!


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 19, 2007)

DealExtreme's web server (or hosting service) has been down all day. I couldn't get to their web site this morning, and as of a few minutes ago, I can't ping their domain.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't get into DX either all afternoon. Hope it's not bad news.

Mike


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 19, 2007)

I sent DX 3 seperate e-mails last nite inquiring about my 3 seperate orders. on one reply, my flashlights was on its way.
my 200mw laser was rejected and returned to the factory because it didnt meet DX's QC. the last e-mail concerning my 100mw was just a thank you letter that didnt make any sense, sort of an automated response, it didnt answer my question.
wrote again this morning, but never received a reply.
guess I was surprised to have even received a response so quickly. 
in any event I was promised a gift for the delay of my 200mw laser.


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Mar 20, 2007)

*fw effect in action*

I am almost positiive that this is a FatWallet effect. Someone posted that the DX has cheap lasers and the community bombarded the site. It is a very common thing and people at FW site call it" FW effect"

I am sure they will be back online soon.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: fw effect in action*



spider-cricket-hater said:


> I am almost positiive that this is a FatWallet effect. Someone posted that the DX has cheap lasers and the community bombarded the site. It is a very common thing and people at FW site call it" FW effect"
> 
> I am sure they will be back online soon.


but we'll never get our lasers


----------



## Aseras (Mar 20, 2007)

I got an email from them this morning.. so they are sorta still around.

but their website is toast.


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 20, 2007)

think my prediction might be right. we wont be seeing any of our orders til after easter.


----------



## DNova (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: fw effect in action*

Well I hope they're making money from the fatwallet bombardment. Although at this point nobody can order anything it seems. I'm hoping for a 100mW for my birthday, even if it's a month or two late


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: fw effect in action*



senecaripple said:


> but we'll never get our lasers


 thats's Asia buddy. They have more lasers there - then we have hamburgers and fat people in the entire USA


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Mar 20, 2007)

*Thank you for visiting DealExtreme*
We are currently experience an unexpected hardware failure on our main web server and we are working 24 hours a day to fix it. ETA is March 22, 2007.

Current orders are being packaged and shipped normally so please do not worry.

In the meantime, please feel free to send questions to our alternative e-mail address at [email protected] for the time being.


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 20, 2007)

There are threads about the DX site issue in the appropriate forum, meanng the Dealer's forum. You can check there and discuss the mater there together with the other members.
bernhard


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Mar 21, 2007)

roger that


----------



## XP750 (Mar 22, 2007)

wierd...guys i need some help,
i've ordered a 50mw greenie in which i've recieved,
on the casing there's a sticker which says >50mw,
but on the laser the warning sticker says >100mw
wat happened??? anyone of you got the 50mw greenie? does it says >50mw ot >100mw??


----------



## SenKat (Mar 22, 2007)

XP - perhaps they upgraded you ? THAT would be awesome ! Unless of course you were dead-set on a 50 for some reason....


----------



## XP750 (Mar 22, 2007)

that's what i'm not sure about...why would they?
so those of you who own a 50mw, what does it says?
btw i got the signs wrong haha, should be <50mw


----------



## SenKat (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, they have taken a bit of heat lately regarding their shipping policies, etc - so maybe they did it in hopes you would sing their praises ? I am TOTALLY guessing here !


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 22, 2007)

XP750 said:


> wierd...guys i need some help,
> i've ordered a 50mw greenie in which i've recieved,
> on the casing there's a sticker which says >50mw,
> but on the laser the warning sticker says >100mw
> wat happened??? anyone of you got the 50mw greenie? does it says >50mw ot >100mw??


well, how bright is it? think you got a nice upgrade? nice windfall!


----------



## fixorater (Mar 22, 2007)

I ordered a 50mW... Can yours burn stuff? Pop balloons?


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 22, 2007)

XP --

If you really got a 100 mW --- ENJOY it 

DX has been giving some upgrades - BUT - I'll gladly trade you a 20 for your 100  

Mike


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 23, 2007)

My 5mW green laser arrived yesterday. I don't see the beam in a dark room. Shouldn't I be able to see the beam, or is this only in foggy conditions?

The unit seems to be solidly constructed, it's pretty heavy.


----------



## Aseras (Mar 23, 2007)

coppertrail said:


> My 5mW green laser arrived yesterday. I don't see the beam in a dark room. Shouldn't I be able to see the beam, or is this only in foggy conditions?
> 
> The unit seems to be solidly constructed, it's pretty heavy.



try it outside... point out a star and tell us what you get.


----------



## XP750 (Mar 23, 2007)

haha i would be really cool too,
didn't know they would give upgrades like this..
some kind of lottery?


----------

